# Koby Had a Real Hair Cut Today



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well today Koby had a real hair cut, he seems very happy about it and loves the feeling of freedom and the coolness. It's been so darn hot here down under, even though I do have air conditioning I think he feels hot with too much hair.
I also think he is in love with the camera :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

How DO you manage to get all these wonderful photos of Koby?! Ivy squishes her eyes closed tightly just as I snap the picture almost every time! Koby is definitely Mr. Photogenic and knows how to play to the camera! Wish he'd give Ivy lessons on keeping eyes open for photos!

His new "do" is adorable too! What a handsome boy!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That is so cute. I love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soooooo stinking cute!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, Koby's haircut looks great! He's adorable!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

IvysMom said:


> How DO you manage to get all these wonderful photos of Koby?! Ivy squishes her eyes closed tightly just as I snap the picture almost every time! Koby is definitely Mr. Photogenic and knows how to play to the camera! Wish he'd give Ivy lessons on keeping eyes open for photos!
> 
> His new "do" is adorable too! What a handsome boy!


Thank you, I love him so much. He just seems to love posing for some reason, considering his age I think we are going to have lots of fun with the camera hey:chili:
I sit on the floor and throw his toy, he goes fetch and I snap him on his way back to get the action shots, while he is concentrating on returning for the next throw seems to get the best eye shots I think. I try not to over do with the flash though or he goes :blink: lol

Thank you everyone for your lovely compliments too :thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

He looks adorable!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my what a cutie pie!! He looks wonderful, and so happy!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics! He really loves the camera....what a happy boy Koby is and adorable too!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is one cute little Malt....so cute and love the expression on his face!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Really cute!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Koby is just soooooo cute! I am super jealous...I could hardly ever get a good picture of Bella when she was a puppy. She would never stop long enough or she seemed to always turn her head away. It is still hard for me to get a decent picture of her. Koby just must know how adorable he is...superstar!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Scoobydoo said:


> Well today Koby had a real hair cut, he seems very happy about it and loves the feeling of freedom and the coolness. It's been so darn hot here down under, even though I do have air conditioning I think he feels hot with too much hair.
> I also think he is in love with the camera :HistericalSmiley:


OMG Koby looks like a puppy, so cute. I love the cut!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

AHHH! Koby is soooo cute! That toy is so tiny, but almost as big as him  He looks too happy after getting a haircut - I wish Alice was that excited


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I especially love the 3rd shot w/his little black pads afloat in mid-air! He seems to really love playing & has settled in so nicely! What a cute little piece of God's creation.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am soooo glad you have another fluff to love and make you happy again. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful baby. He looks great.


----------

